# Looking for some tips/areas to fish last week of April/first week of May



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

Rent kayaks, fish Lake Placid and Choko Bay


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Fishing snook on the beach just before, during and after dawn gets hot around that time but the bite dies off fast after the sun is up. Canals are loaded with juvenile tarpon and they are starting to bite on warm days but they often get complete lock jaw. 

The river up by us (Cape Coral/Fort Myers) is really good fishing during the spring months off of bars and mangroves when the tide is moving but a boat is recommended.


----------

